# Colorado Fires



## smokechase II (Apr 16, 2008)

When Fire Fighter deaths or serious injuries occur we put out 24 and 72 hour reports.
At least one of the Colorado deaths was an Air Tanker Pilot so there should be something in the way of a brief report coming. As these things are mailed around I will post them here.

***********************

This is an infra-red satellite image, only 1 kilometer resolution, of Colorado.

http://activefiremaps.fs.fed.us/

By using the second United States option on the left hand menu, then selecting a region, (Colorado and Wyoming on the map that comes up), then either the pdf or jpeg map choices on the right hand side.
Then a map will come up and shrink, so hit the enlarge button (far right of about 5 choices overlaid on lower map) and scroll around the map.

I see red dots for recent heat just south of Glenwood Springs and south of Colorado Springs. 
Yellow dots are older heat. Orange about a day old.
These pixel heat locations are not precise.
The maps are nice for how they show terrain features from a state wide perspective.
I suspect that much of the yellow out on the plains was just field burning.


----------



## smokechase II (Apr 16, 2008)

*Information Centers*

http://www.nifc.gov/nicc/index.htm
Has a lower 48 map of the US, select the Colorado (Denver) button.

At the time of my posting this they had no info here. 

Fires this nad this early are not unheard of but they appear to be a surprise.

*******************

http://www.inciweb.org/state/6/

and select Colorado. (go)

You might want to save these sites as favorites if you live in a fire prone setting for later.


----------



## smokechase II (Apr 16, 2008)

*Reports*

http://www.carbondalefire.org/

Has information on the *100 Road Fire* south of Glenwood Springs.

No mention of Fatalities there.

{Tuesday, April 15, 2008 10:00 PM}

****************************************

http://www.gazette.com/articles/colorado_35308___article.html/fire_carson.html

South of Colorado Springs is where the fatalities were at.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for the link Smoke. Pretty cool. The google earth interface is amazing. Seems too be quite a bit of actio out west at the moment. I do see the Dotsero, Co. incident. Seems like there's fires all along the west coast though? From Baha and up more then 30 active fires! Sheesh.


----------

